# Need Commercial space in Grand Rapids



## cater diva (Oct 10, 2007)

The last time I posted I think I was looking for a job. Now things have picked up so much I am looking for commercial kitchen space to rent.  There are no listings on the Rent Space.com for Michigan. Anyone know of anything? thanx


----------

